# The Originals Season 1



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, I hated "Always and Forever" but am so glad I stuck around for "House of the Rising Son" because I loved it!

I loved seeing shirtless Marcel multiple times. I loved seeing Rebekah kicking ass rather than whining. I loved seeing Davina being all in control. I loved seeing Hailey and Rebekah working together. Only thing I didn't love was Elijah still being daggered. 

So Marcel has banned witchcraft, but yet he has Davina, isn't she a witch?

Anyway, I'm hope I'm not the only one who stuck around and is enjoying the show!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The second episode was really good. I still hate Klaus though.

Rebekah is one [Prince]sexy mf'er[/Prince].


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> The second episode was really good. I still hate Klaus though.
> 
> Rebekah is one [Prince]sexy mf'er[/Prince].


Isn't she, though? Wow. And I have to say that Divinia (Danielle Campbell) is very appealing, too.

And Haley---Whoa! Man, is there some sort of genetic predisposition or mutation that makes supernatural beings so f**king gorgeous?

Actually, I will make it my ambition to work with the casting folks at both _The Vampire Diaries_ and _The Originals_. They must see a parade of lovely people.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Minimize the appearances of Klaus. Maximize those of Haley and Rebeka, and this will be must-see an hour later for me. And I want Elijah back.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree, I still hate Klaus. But if they keep up like the second ep, I'll keep watching in spite of him.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So Davina wants to keep Elijah so she can figure out how to kill an Original. Ugh, I want Elijah back, not just him as a narrator.

We need less Klaus and more shirtless Marcel...why do I always want to call him Marcus?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> ...
> 
> We need less Klaus and more shirtless Marcel...why do I always want to call him Marcus?


No, no, no...

Less Klaus, okay. Shirtless Marcel...? Eh.

Shirtless _Rebekah_, OTOH...  Or pehaps (fingers crossed) shirtless _Haley_...



Sorry... maybe I'm a trifle too enamored.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I just want less Klaus but I assume that this CW show's targeted demographic wants a lot more Klaus.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yay, Elijah is back. I enjoyed getting the backstory on Davina. 

Still hating Klaus, but I guess he is a necessary evil for the show. 

Rebekah cracks me up. I always liked her character on TVD, but enjoy her so much more when she's being tough and funny than when she's whining. Keep *****y Rebekah, please!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Snarky Rebekah is great. Whoever was in charge of her previous story lines that had her be a whiny 1000 year old, immortal vampire who just wanted to join the cheerleading team and go to the prom should be kicked in the butt.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Snarky/*****y Rebekah and vengeful Elijah are awesome. Elijah is so much better at the big bad than Klaus has ever been! And sweet Elijah is just so damn hot, wow wee!!

So Marcel took Hailey? Elijah is not going to like that. I can't figure out if Elijah 'likes' Hailey or if he's just protecting her because of the baby?

Wonder what spell Davina will want from Mom's book?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I can see the Klaus-Hailey-Elijah triangle coming from a mile away.

For the life of me, I don't understand why the unkillable Originals just don't kill the very killable Marcel and take over.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Um, because if they kill Marcel there wouldn't be a show? Plus, he's to pretty to kill.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I haven't seen a single episode of TVD. Would I need to watch it to enjoy this show?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

gweempose said:


> I haven't seen a single episode of TVD. Would I need to watch it to enjoy this show?


Not really, except that it might take you a bit to understand the rules of this vampire universe, and to grasp the relationships. However, to be honest, the latter point is less important, because the allegiances seem to shift rapidly as more "gotchas" and surprises unfold.

It seems as if the Originals backstory is recapped here in the spinoff, so a viewer wouldn't have to seen TVD.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yay another show I'm finally current on besides SPN!



hummingbird_206 said:


> Snarky/*****y Rebekah and vengeful Elijah are awesome. Elijah is so much better at the big bad than Klaus has ever been! And sweet Elijah is just so damn hot, wow wee!!
> 
> So Marcel took Hailey? Elijah is not going to like that. I can't figure out if Elijah 'likes' Hailey or if he's just protecting her because of the baby?


ELIJAH!!! 
It's all I ever wanted from TVD. I'll suffer through endless Klaus for this badass nobody messes with my family killing machine original Elijah. THIS is how he started on TVD and they totally screwed it up. I'm not letting my guard down here that they won't do the same.

And I think the two of them like each other but don't want to admit it yet for whatever reason. I'm not sure why it would matter. She and Klaus was just a one night stand and neither seem to care about the other.



cheesesteak said:


> For the life of me, I don't understand why the unkillable Originals just don't kill the very killable Marcel and take over.


This is what I kept thinking too. But yeah if they do that where's the show? And Marcel is damn charming, I can't help it, I find myself liking him. And I was happy to see Thierry again. I don't know why but I really like that actor. I hope Marcel grants him a pardon and we see him back again.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome back to the Elijah fan club PSG!

I'm sure Klaus doesn't want Hailey, now, but you gotta figure that as soon as Elijah falls for her that Klaus will change his mind. I'm glad Elijah called Rebekah so she can get her *****y ass back to help find Hailey.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Welcome back to the Elijah fan club PSG!
> 
> I'm sure Klaus doesn't want Hailey, now, but you gotta figure that as soon as Elijah falls for her that Klaus will change his mind. I'm glad Elijah called Rebekah so she can get her *****y ass back to help find Hailey.


Thank you thank you, it's good to be back!!
And yes, I'm sure Klaus will want her when he see Elijah does. He's a punk like that. Also enjoying Rebekah a ton too so she can definitely stay.

Oh and did I mention my excitement over Todd Stashwick showing up!?! Because I really love him in everything he does. (I might have mentioned that before too in the Justified threads). I hope he sticks around. He's been on so many shows but not since The Riches has he been a central character.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh man, I loved The Riches!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Oh man, I loved The Riches!


 Me too!

So hopefully they'll let him stick around. He's the man in charge where the humans go so he's important right? Say yes say yes.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes!

I didn't catch, why did the witchy poo make his brother (twin of the blonde chick whose name I can't remember) go crazy? I know she gave him the drug, and that's why he killed all those people, but why did she do it?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I didn't catch, why did the witchy poo make his brother (twin of the blonde chick whose name I can't remember) go crazy? I know she gave him the drug, and that's why he killed all those people, but why did she do it?


I honestly don't know. That's a very good question! If they said why I missed it. Maybe it's one of the things we'll learn at a future time?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> I honestly don't know. That's a very good question! If they said why I missed it. Maybe it's one of the things we'll learn at a future time?


OK, not just me zoning out then! Sometimes I just miss things.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

So it was Tyler who took Hailey. I did not see that coming.

Ugh, Klaus is such a baby. At least his bite won't kill Elijah. 

Please, please, please, don't turn Rebekah back in to a needy whiner. She's so much better being *****y.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Needy whiner? Maybe not, but I did like her with Matt. Something about an uber-vampire trying to find a bit of happiness, without ripping the entrails out of mere mortals, that appeals to me.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Are we not talking about this show? It's great!! I think it's already surpassed TVD for me. I love almost all the characters and even Klaus isn't as annoying here. Marcel is simply awesome and you know my feelings on Elijah! 

Not invested in the relationship stuff but everything else is gold. I can't believe there's not more activity in this thread.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I can't stand Klaus' sing-songy way of speaking. I can't stand Klaus' childish vindictiveness. I can't stand Klaus. Everything else about this show is ok.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> I can't stand Klaus' sing-songy way of speaking. I can't stand Klaus' childish vindictiveness. I can't stand Klaus. Everything else about this show is ok.


I'm trying to not let him make me hate the show. And he really is far more tolerable on this than he was on TVD. At least this past week we finally got to see a version of Klaus that might be worthy of Katherine running from for 500 years. Maybe.

But I would gladly boot him off the show and make it all about Marcel and Elijah against the witches.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Plus, Klaus gives off a really creepy sexual vibe towards Rebekah. That and his overuse of the word "siblings". I swear he must say it five times per episode.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been on vacation for the last 3 weeks and am behind on watching. Otherwise I'd be discussing it more here. Off to finish SoA first and then will move to The Originals....be back soon!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, finally got caught up. Still loving this show.

I love bad ass Rebekah. Would be great if she and Davina defeat Klaus. I'm sure it's not going to happen, but I'm guessing it will be a fun ride.

Why did Tim die of the poison, but Davina recovered?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hummingbird_206 said:


> OK, finally got caught up. Still loving this show.
> 
> I love bad ass Rebekah. Would be great if she and Davina defeat Klaus. I'm sure it's not going to happen, but I'm guessing it will be a fun ride.
> 
> Why did Tim die of the poison, but Davina recovered?


Marcel made the other witch put a protection spell on Davina like she had herself, which is why she was the only one that survived in the church.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Marcel made the other witch put a protection spell on Davina like she had herself, which is why she was the only one that survived in the church.


I almost threw my slipper at the tv at this reveal.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, it was a freaking copout, a cheat... It was the easy way out for the writers. I was more than a little disappointed in this. It felt like an amateur writer came up with that...

Next thing you know, we'll discover Davina can travel through time or some such weird never before discovered power.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

photoshopgrl said:


> Marcel made the other witch put a protection spell on Davina like she had herself, which is why she was the only one that survived in the church.


Thanks, I didn't understand what was going on there.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kinda bummed that Davina is dead.

Wonder what Elijah will think about his love coming back to life?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> *Kinda bummed that Davina is dead.*
> 
> Wonder what Elijah will think about his love coming back to life?


Yeah, what a twist that was. I wasn't expecting that or the other witches being resurrected.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show would be much better if Klaus just went away.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> This show would be much better if Klaus just went away.


I don't see how that is possible though, doesn't the whole show revolve around Klaus?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

LoREvanescence said:


> I don't see how that is possible though, doesn't the whole show revolve around Klaus?


I agree he's the week link for me just like on TVD. I also agree it's not possible because he's the center of the show. :down:


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Kinda bummed that Davina is dead.
> 
> ...


Me, too. Still, no one is ever dead forever in this weird universe. Case in point: the resurrection of those odd, creepy witches.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

MikeCC said:


> Me, too. Still, no one is ever dead forever in this weird universe. Case in point: the resurrection of those odd, creepy witches.


True, and how many times did someone come back to life on the Vampire Diaries?

Even if they haven't their characters keep popping up in ghost form.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I agree he's the week link for me just like on TVD. I also agree it's not possible because he's the center of the show. :down:


The show was created with him as the central character but if there were a total Klausectomy between now and the next episode, would any subplots suffer? Does he add anything to this show other than the actually interesting people having to deal with his constant tantrums, selfishness and immaturity?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I say Rebecca needs to Dagger Klaus for a few episodes. 

That's definitely in the realm of possibilities.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

LoREvanescence said:


> I say Rebecca needs to Dagger Klaus for a few episodes.
> 
> That's definitely in the realm of possibilities.





Spoiler














I would be such a happy person! I had to see his mug on TVD last week too and was like "WTF man why can't I escape him and his horrible acting and annoying lisp!?!" I really can't wrap my brain around his popularity.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't love Klaus, but I have to say, he has grown on me a bit. But I wouldn't miss him if Rebekah did dagger him!


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

So confused about tonights episode. All the flash backs to right after WWII, I thought earlier in the show Rebecca knew noting about Marcel since Klaus daggered her way back in the early days in New Orleans.

I'm I wrong or is something not adding up here.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

LoREvanescence said:


> So confused about tonights episode. All the flash backs to right after WWII, I thought earlier in the show Rebecca knew noting about Marcel since Klaus daggered her way back in the early days in New Orleans.
> 
> I'm I wrong or is something not adding up here.


WWI, not WWII

I think she was put in her coffin sometime after the 1800's, after Marcel was turned and 50 so years later she was out which I'm guessing is around the early 1900's. IIRC Stephan and Rebecca hung out in New Orleans in the early 20's.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jeepair said:


> WWI, not WWII
> 
> I think she was put in her coffin sometime after the 1800's, after Marcel was turned and 50 so years later she was out which I'm guessing is around the early 1900's. IIRC Stephan and Rebecca hung out in New Orleans in the early 20's.


She and Stefan were in Chicago, not New Orleans so it must have been after they fled that first time.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I laughed at the mention of Klaus visiting Mystic Falls. 

Sophie mentioned that 4 other witches got the powers from Davina and her friends. So that would be Celeste and Papa Tunde, who are the other 2? Or was it just Celeste and Papa who got the extra power? Hopefully Marcel or someone will kill Celeste and Papa so we get Davina back!

And how was Camille not injured after being flung across the room?

Too much whining from Rebekah, need *****y Rebekah back, pronto!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

In last week's episode, I almost didn't recognize Elijah out of his suit!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't know what Papa Tunde did to Rebecca but it doesn't look good for my girl.

I spent half this episode wondering why the originals just didn't kill all of the witches way back then and now. All they do is cause trouble.

Has anyone ever seen Klaus and Howdy Doody in the same room?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I don't know what Papa Tunde did to Rebecca but it doesn't look good for my girl.


I wondered why this episode was still on my tivo because I usually delete shows after I watch them. Seems like I fell asleep 20 minutes in and thought I'd watched the whole episode. Rebecca's back to her normal frustrated self.

I saw something I've never seen before. Papa Tunde threw Klaus across the room into wall shelves when they were fighting. When Klaus hit the bookcase and fell, he was facing the camera but they blurred out his face. Stunt doubles are normally positioned so that you never get a clear view of their faces during the action sequences. I guess Klaus's double didn't get the memo and it was too time consuming or expensive to reshoot so they just blurred his face out.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

cheesesteak said:


> I wondered why this episode was still on my tivo because I usually delete shows after I watch them. Seems like I fell asleep 20 minutes in and thought I'd watched the whole episode. Rebecca's back to her normal frustrated self.
> 
> I saw something I've never seen before. Papa Tunde threw Klaus across the room into wall shelves when they were fighting. When Klaus hit the bookcase and fell, he was facing the camera but they blurred out his face. Stunt doubles are normally positioned so that you never get a clear view of their faces during the action sequences. I guess Klaus's double didn't get the memo and it was too time consuming or expensive to reshoot so they just blurred his face out.


When I read your other post, I wondered why you thought that about Rebekah, but then I saw something shiny and forgot to ask.

Didn't notice they blurred 'Klaus'. Maybe we can get them to recast the role...the stunt double would probably be better!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So wow. I guess Sophie is dead now. I was surprised it was her niece and not Davina that came back. I think honestly the actress for Davina could have executed that entire thing better. This one is very forced. It bugged me. 

And Elijah saving Haley over his own brother maybe but over Rebekah? :down: I just can't buy their love. The entire thing with them annoys me. I like both characters but I just can't get on board with the angst of their forbidden love. And now they seem to have added in a third, the wolf, to make it a lovely triangle. Julie Plec why must you? 

Marcel continues to move away from the villain role they painted him in the pilot. I am liking it. He's a great actor and he's really pretty. His teeth are mesmerizing. 

They better not kill off Father Kieren either!! I need Todd on my screen. I'm tired of him being so limited in everything he's in! He's such a great actor. I'm not alone on this thought am I?

Overall this show continues to bring it. It's such a great start to my Tuesday night. This and SPN are the only shows I'm watching live at this point. (My 10pm shows I'd like to but can't)


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> So wow. I guess Sophie is dead now. I was surprised it was her niece and not Davina that came back. I think honestly the actress for Davina could have executed that entire thing better. This one is very forced. It bugged me.
> 
> And Elijah saving Haley over his own brother maybe but over Rebekah? :down: I just can't buy their love. The entire thing with them annoys me. I like both characters but I just can't get on board with the angst of their forbidden love. And now they seem to have added in a third, the wolf, to make it a lovely triangle. Julie Plec why must you?
> 
> ...


After 1000+ years Elijah probably feels that nothing can touch his family so I do see him going after the baby and Haley since she isn't indestructible.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think Hayley has chemistry with any of the male characters. She and Rebekah are great together, but not in a romantic way. There is no heat at all between her and Elijah. And I didn't think she had chemistry with Tyler when on TVD, either.

So far only 1 of the young witches from the harvest has come back to life, so I expect (hope!) we will get the other 3, including Davina, coming back, too.

I am loving this show. So much better than TVD. IMO, they should cancel TVD and bring Katherine and Damon to New Orleans.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This show has done a great job of making me dislike every witch in it other than Davina. I never liked Sophie so I don't really care if she's dead. I'm firmly in Camp Vampire after this episode even though I can't stand Klaus. 

I guess Rebekah forgot that she has super vamp speed and could have zoomed out of the wolf ambush.

I was surprised that the tourists stuck around when Sophie's niece climbed out of the tomb. I'd have been a streak of lightning outta there after yelling "Feets don't fail me now!"

I can definitely live without the Haley-Klaus-Elijah-Wolf Guy love quadrilateral.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't understand the wolf ambush of Rebekah. Not sure why she didn't run away. Hopefully that will be explained rather than ignored.

They did say they told the tourists it was part of the tour, so I can see why the tourists didn't freak out.

Love quadrilateral definitely sucks even worse than the triangle. Maybe Hayley will die giving birth? Pretty sure that's not going to happen, but I also could do without the craptasticness that is the love quadrilateral.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Kinda bummed that Davina is dead.
> 
> Wonder what Elijah will think about his love coming back to life?





MikeCC said:


> Me, too. Still, no one is ever dead forever in this weird universe. Case in point: the resurrection of those odd, creepy witches.


So Davina is back. But now she's 'depressed' because all of the witches are mad at her for helping the vampires? Is she still going to be powerful?

Rebekah is really gone? Damn, that's a bummer. I can't believe Marcel didn't go with her.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Rebekah being gone has certainly put a damper on my enjoyment of this series.

I loved Claire Holt. I watched her a while back on the Aussie series _H2O Just Add Water_, and she's adorable. She made the original vampire Rebekah just the perfect balance of sweetness and menace. And she was f'ing sexy, too!

Oddly enough, her Aussie series (_H2O_) also starred Phoebe Tonkin, who plays Haley. I don't think Phoebe has got the acting chops that Claire has, but man oh man, does Phoebe get my heart racing. But apparently, Phoebe and Claire have been close since they worked together on their_ H2O _series, and it seems to have carried over to _The Originals_.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm getting close to 86ing this show. Claire Holt leaving was a serious blow but I've always hated Klaus. Rebekah, Marcel and Elijah were strong enough characters to counterbalance my revulsion to Klaus and his sing-songy cadence. Between this show and The Vampire Diaries, I've come to really dislike witches and now there are all these useless werewolves running around shirtless. All the "take back my city" speechifying is tiresome too. I canceled my Vampire Diaries season pass last week. This show is close to joining it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I had 4 eps of this show built up. Got through 2 of them, ending with the Storyville one. But if Rebekah is really gone, not sure I'm going to get around to the next eps any time soon. And I have 4 or 5 of TVD that I'm in no hurry to watch, either. 

I'm sad about this show. I really loved it for a while. Well, same for TVD...oh well, there is a lot of other really good stuff on TV, so I probably won't miss the shows. I will miss Rebekah (Claire) and Elijah (what's his name IRL? Damn CRS).


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I wanted to like this show too but the relentless backstabbings and betrayals by Klaus that lead to betrayals and backstabbing by others is tiresome to me. And now I'm supposed to care about werewolves? Sorry, I don't.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I had 4 eps of this show built up. Got through 2 of them, ending with the Storyville one. But if Rebekah is really gone, not sure I'm going to get around to the next eps any time soon. And I have 4 or 5 of TVD that I'm in no hurry to watch, either.
> 
> I'm sad about this show. I really loved it for a while. Well, same for TVD...oh well, there is a lot of other really good stuff on TV, so I probably won't miss the shows. I will miss Rebekah (Claire) and Elijah (what's his name IRL? Damn CRS).


Oh oh...

If _The Originals _loses *hummingbird_206*, then the series is in real danger. If *photoshopgrl *is done with it too, then put a fork in it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't decided for sure yet if I'm dumping either TO or TVD, but both have fallen way down on my to be watched list.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, I'm having a tough time watching this show. Just now viewing stuff from March! I managed to get caught up on TvD, but this show just isn't working for me.

I don't care at all about the new wolf pack. The actress who plays Hailey is beautiful, but I don't think she has chemistry with anyone except Rebekah. And now the Rebekah is gone, it's just painful to watch any scene with Hailey in it.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, I dropped my Season Pass after Claire Holt left. No point in tuning in. Phoebe Tonkin is extraordinarily beautiful, but she really didn't have chemistry with anyone but Claire.

Claire, OTOH, could talk sweetly to an inanimate object and make it seem like a sizzling romance. (I loved Rebekah and Matt, BTW.)

So I abandoned both _The Vampire Diaries_ and _The Originals_.

More power to you for sticking with it longer.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not sure why I'm still watching. I'm not usually such a sap, but I keep hoping that both shows get better again. I used to love them.


----------



## dagojr (Jan 9, 2004)

no love for season 2?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I lasted longer into 2014 with The Originals but I gave up on both shows last year. It's like a lot of shows, the original idea is well thought out but after you get to 20, 40 or 60 episodes, they just basically recycle the same stuff over and over.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm still kind of watching, but not closely enough to discuss. I usually put it on, get bored and start surfing. I look up once in a while, don't see anything entertaining, and just delete at the end.

Season 2 spoiler


Spoiler



I'm not at all interested in all of the body jumping crap. Rebekah is back, but it's not Rebekah, etc. Boo.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

I left when Rebekah did. Claire Holt was the only reason I kept tuning back in week after week.


----------

